# Niedrige FPS in 25er Raids



## Sharpz (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich in 25er Raids eine total schlechte FPS-Rate habe. Diese sinkt meist bis unter 10 FPS.
Ich frage mich nur, woran liegt es? An meiner Grafikkarte oder an meiner CPU?

CPU: http://img51.imagesh...1/3291/cpug.png
Grafikkarte: http://www.nvidia.de...e_g210m_de.html
Auflösung: http://img534.images...829/grafik1.png
Effekte: http://img806.images...363/grafik2.png


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Liegt an allem, am meisten an der Graka. PC einfach zu schwach.

/reported für Technikforum.


----------



## Selidia (11. Juli 2010)

sehr schlechter rechner, da muss neue hardware ran !


----------



## Kaobaan (11. Juli 2010)

versuch mal

/console SpellEffectLevel 5 
(ist normal 25)
Das reduziert das ganze Brimbamborium enorm.


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juli 2010)

haha das liegt nicht am rechner sondern ,daran ,dass du fast alles auf max hast,ich hab nen besseren laptop als du,un hab die grafik niedriger! dafür im raid immmer meine 30FPS wenn ich als schurke im boss steh un die casts explodieren!


----------



## Manotis (11. Juli 2010)

Joa da solltest du in neue Hardware investieren oder einfach mal die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben das sollte auch einiges bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2010)

@Aerasan
1. Woher weißt du, dass er alles auf Max hat?
2. Du hast nen besseren Rechner und stellst fest, dass du mehr FPS hast. Das ist doch logisch.


----------



## Sharpz (11. Juli 2010)

Würd es sich auch lohnen, einfach eine 1 GB Grafikkarte zu kaufen?


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Leistung von Grafikkarten werden nicht in der Menge des VRAMS gemessen.


----------



## Kashia02 (11. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Aerasan
> 1. Woher weißt du, dass er alles auf Max hat?
> 2. Du hast nen besseren Rechner und stellst fest, dass du mehr FPS hast. Das ist doch logisch.



1. Er liest mehr als nur den letzte Post im Thread, der TE hat seine Einstellungen im Erstpost angegeben
2. Er sagte dass er trotz schnellerem System seine Einstellungen niedriger eingestellt hat um mehr fps zu haben


----------



## nizor (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegt an allem, am meisten an der Graka. PC einfach zu schwach.
> 
> /reported für Technikforum.



wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal still sein.
das liegt nicht an seiner hardware. ich habe mit meiner hardware in 25er raids immer zwischen 40 und 60fps.
kommt halt drauf an wie man die grafik in wow einstellt. lichtreflexionen deaktivieren bringt zb schon eine fps verbesserung von 10 bis 20fps.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal still sein.
> das liegt nicht an seiner hardware. ich habe mit meiner hardware in 25er raids immer zwischen 40 und 60fps.
> kommt halt drauf an wie man die grafik in wow einstellt. lichtreflexionen deaktivieren bringt zb schon eine fps verbesserung von 10 bis 20fps.



Jo, ich red aber von seinen Einstellungen. Die müssen halt runter :>

Und WoW ist einfach ein verkacktes Spiel, hab mit meinem PC auf Ultra in Raids grad mal spielbare 25 FPS :<


----------



## Sharpz (11. Juli 2010)

Könnt ihr mir noch eventuelle Tips geben, also was ich noch ausschalten kann. Möchte halt die gute Graifk noch beibehalten, aber die FPS ein wenig anheben.


----------



## nizor (11. Juli 2010)

zumal man zwichen ultra und low so gut wie keinen unterscheid sieht wenn man am raiden ist. da achtet man auf ganz andere dinge als auf die ganzen effekte.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Sharpz schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir noch eventuelle Tips geben, also was ich noch ausschalten kann. Möchte halt die gute Graifk noch beibehalten, aber die FPS ein wenig anheben.



/console SpellEffectLevel 5 

wie schon gepostet, hilft sehr stark, mit 1 noch mehr.

Eine Menge bringt es wenn du die 4 Häkchen unten bei den Effekten wegmachst, die ziehen Leistung.

Sichtweite runter, erhöht die FPS auch stark.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Juli 2010)

Sharpz schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich in 25er Raids eine total schlechte FPS-Rate habe. Diese sinkt meist bis unter 10 FPS.
> Ich frage mich nur, woran liegt es? An meiner Grafikkarte oder an meiner CPU?
> 
> CPU: http://img51.imagesh...1/3291/cpug.png
> ...




Mit dem Pc beklagst du dich über niedrige FPS? lol Kein wunder... Kauf dir neue Hardware. Ein Problem ist immer noch das WoW diese uralte Engine benutzt wenn icha ndere online rollenspiele anschau z.B AION da hab ich dauerhaft zwischen 170 und 300 FPS bei wow sinds nur 140 im outland und im 25ger raid 30 ca. Aber mit Ultra einstellungen! Auch schatten


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2010)

Kashia02 schrieb:


> 1. Er liest mehr als nur den letzte Post im Thread, der TE hat seine Einstellungen im Erstpost angegeben
> 2. Er sagte dass er trotz schnellerem System seine Einstellungen niedriger eingestellt hat um mehr fps zu haben



1. Ok, das man er seine Einstellungen als Bild verlinkt habe, habe ich übersehen.
2. Ist doch logisch, dass man mit niedrigeren Einstellungen mehr FPS hat. Vorallem, wenn man ein besseres System hat.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal still sein.
> das liegt nicht an seiner hardware. ich habe mit meiner hardware in 25er raids immer zwischen 40 und 60fps.




Da muss du aber ziemlich viel aushaben oO


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Da muss du aber ziemlich viel aushaben oO



Ja klar, min auf Low mit paar consolen Befehlen das Grafik zusätzlich drückt + ohne Addons ist das möglich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2010)

Ist die Grafikkarte eine mit Shared-Memory oder hat diese bis 1GB eigenen Speicher?

Du kannst auch die Auflösung im allgemeinen senken, erhöht auch die FPS.

@nizor:
Was hast du denn für Hardware?


----------



## Furuba (11. Juli 2010)

Hau unnötige Addons raus...ziehen auch nur FPS! Rest wurde schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja klar, min auf Low mit paar consolen Befehlen das Grafik zusätzlich drückt + ohne Addons ist das möglich.



Ja aber ich finde das nicht schön das ist doch kein spielerlebnis wenn alles auf low gestellt ist. ich z.B bin ein Spieler der alles auf maximum haben muss ich will effekte schöhnheit etc du weist schon egal welches game ja sogar crysis warhead auf full hd auflösung mit max einstellungen und 16xQ AA und es läuft auf 35 fps...^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich spiel auch gern auf Ultra, nur spiel ich auch noch im Fenstermodus... In Raids ists dann nur Fullscreen flüssig möglich... naja in Raids switcht man auch nicht dauernd zum Desktop.


----------



## nizor (11. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist die Grafikkarte eine mit Shared-Memory oder hat diese bis 1GB eigenen Speicher?
> 
> Du kannst auch die Auflösung im allgemeinen senken, erhöht auch die FPS.
> 
> ...



guck in meine signatur ^^


----------



## Sharpz (11. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist die Grafikkarte eine mit Shared-Memory oder hat diese bis 1GB eigenen Speicher?
> 
> Du kannst auch die Auflösung im allgemeinen senken, erhöht auch die FPS.
> 
> ...



TurboCache 2303 MB steht auf dem Laptop-Aufkleber.


----------



## nizor (11. Juli 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Da muss du aber ziemlich viel aushaben oO



nicht wirklich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nicht wirklich?^^ das ist ja alles unten


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Solange Texturauflösung oben ist... ansonsten sehen die Rüstungen total verpixelt aus.


----------



## nizor (11. Juli 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> nicht wirklich?^^ das ist ja alles unten



ja halt nur das was man sowieso im raid nicht sieht bzw drauf achtet. warum sollte ich das dann auch auf hoch stellen.
habe im raid wichtigeres zu tun als mit jeden pisel genau anzugucken.


----------



## Sharpz (11. Juli 2010)

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Konsolen-Befehle, die die FPS beinträchtigen können?


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> ja halt nur das was man sowieso im raid nicht sieht bzw drauf achtet. warum sollte ich das dann auch auf hoch stellen.
> habe im raid wichtigeres zu tun als mit jeden pisel genau anzugucken.



trotzdem bei dir ist alles pixelig das ist einfach nicht schön wie gesagt ich stehe auf hochauflösende geschehnisse mit allen details


----------



## nizor (11. Juli 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> trotzdem bei dir ist alles pixelig das ist einfach nicht schön wie gesagt ich stehe auf hochauflösende geschehnisse mit allen details



kann ich leider nicht bestätigen


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juli 2010)

Ist bei deinem System ja auch ohne Probleme möglich, im Vergleich zu nizor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Juli 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> kann ich leider nicht bestätigen




für dich vll weil du ein richtig geile auflösung noch nicht gesehn hast das glaub ich dir einfach nicht das bei dir nichts pixelig ist so und jetzt prost ich kuck jett wm finale


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist bei deinem System ja auch ohne Probleme möglich, im Vergleich zu nizor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach es bringt was wenn man auf der ersten seite auch liest dann würde nicht so eine antwort kommen^^


----------



## nizor (11. Juli 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> für dich vll weil du ein richtig geile auflösung noch nicht gesehn hast das glaub ich dir einfach nicht das bei dir nichts pixelig ist so und jetzt prost ich kuck jett wm finale



habe ja nicht gesagt das NICHTS pixelig ist. habe nur gesagt das nicht ALLES pixelig ist so wie du es gesagt hattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marshmellow07 (11. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Aerasan
> 1. Woher weißt du, dass er alles auf Max hat?
> 2. Du hast nen besseren Rechner und stellst fest, dass du mehr FPS hast. Das ist doch logisch.



1. Also herumpflaumen ohne von irgendetwas ne ahnung zu haben find ich geil! Der Te hat einen Link erstellt wo er seine Einstellungen gepostet hat du Nase! Von daher kann 

Aerasan seine Schlußfolgerung stellen. 

2. Hat Aerasan eine bessere Hardware UND seine Grafikeinstellungen niedriger UND daher mehr Fps Du Nase.


Zurück zum Thema!

Was mir damals als ich noch WoW zockte auch geholfen hat war dies da:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=1958327347&sid=3&pageNo=1

Man verbessert die Latenz damit und einen netten Nebeneffekt hats bei mir auch noch gehabt. Nämlich konstante 40 Fps egal was ich machte. Raiden, questen, einfach egal was.

Naja und Deine Grafikeinstellungen und Effekte einfach mal etwas runter schrauben. bis auf Zauberdetails oder wie das in WoW heisst. Die sind Lebensnotwendig für Raids.


Lg Marshmellow


----------



## Defausel55 (11. Juli 2010)

Seid brav zueinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch nen i5 und ne 5850 alles auf ultra und läuft flüssig mit 30(raid)-70fps und ich sage nur das auch mit niedrigeren Einstellungen das Game mindestens genau so gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ultra Einstellungen sind nur für PC-User deren Hardware einfach ein bisschen ausgelastet sein will.
Habe schon oft beim Kollegen gespielt und der hat nen Singlecore mit schlechter graka und ich kann dort genau so gut spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## X-orzist (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Liegt an allem, am meisten an der Graka. PC einfach zu schwach.
> 
> /reported für Technikforum.



1. hat er keinen PC

2. hat er eben ein Notebook

soweit erstmal dazu.

zum TE:

du hast fast alle effekte (bis auf schatten) auf maximum und dafür ist eben die leistung der verbauten graphikkarte zu schwach. hier solltest du ansetzen, die effekte auf ein vernünftiges maß reduzieren, dann sollten die FPS entschprechend steigen.


----------



## Aerasan (11. Juli 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 1. Ok, das man er seine Einstellungen als Bild verlinkt habe, habe ich übersehen.
> 2. Ist doch logisch, dass man mit niedrigeren Einstellungen mehr FPS hat. Vorallem, wenn man ein besseres System hat.


alda wie oft denn noch?!
OBWOHL ich einen besseren laptop habe,habe ich TROTZDEM die grafikeinstellungen weiter unten ,um im raid um die 25-30FPS zu haben!!!
ich sage NICHT, dass ich den ultra laptop habe und deswegen die roxxor FPS habem,SONDERN
dass selbst mit besserer hardware er die grafikeintstellungen runterschrauben sollte,um genug FPS für ein sehr schön spielbaren 25iger zu haben


( zum vergelich ich habe:
CPU: intel core i5 430m 2,26ghz bis 2,53 ghz
GraKa: ATI mobility Radeon HD5650 ( welche die nvidia grakas der preisklasse locker schlägt in benchmark tests!)
15,6" Wide XGA Glare 3D display
4GB RAM)


----------



## AtomXiljaXy (11. Juli 2010)

also mein tip ist addons aktualisieren... habe nen guten laptop der instant 60fps hat... nachm patch hatte ich nur 15 fps weil die addons nicht aktualisiert warren... ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch eins lass die einstellungen ruhig oben , meine sind auch auf full außer schatten und wenn ich sie runter stelle dan fängt es bei mir an zu laggen...das ist kein schertz..


----------



## Chiichi (11. Juli 2010)

ich weiss nicht ob es schon jemand vorgeschlagen hat aber ich benutz "Game Booster" kannst bei Google suchen und bei Chip holen.
Hat so 10-15 Fps gebracht und es läuft einfach besser. Das schaltet alle unnötigen Prozesse und Programme mit einem Click ab oder wieder an.
Ich weiss ja nicht welches Internet du hast aber bei mir gab es eine Option bei der man nen Hebel auf "Schnelle Verbindung" oder "Stabile Verbindung" stellen kann. 
Wenn du mal Task Manager aufrufst und Netzwerk laufen lässt während du WoW offen hast kannst sehen obs stabil ist oder nicht. 
Vor dem umstellen hatte ich ne Linie wie bei nem Erdbeben und im 25er auch ne miese FPS und danach recht gerade und sie ist im Kampf im durchschitt bei 25-35.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (11. Juli 2010)

Lol... beschwere über niedrige Frames aber alles auf Ultra haben?...

Das läuft auf den meisten PCs nicht mal richtig flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ma runterstellen... auf "Gut" und Schatten dann wieder runter ^^



MFG
Pala


----------

